# 2015 Model mileage degrades prematurely while driving.



## TommyT (11 mo ago)

Greetings to all and thanks for allowing me to join your forum. I have a 2015 model s 90D with 71430 miles. Two days ago while driving on the freeway at 60 to 70 mph I noticed my mileage depleting at a very high rate. This is a trip I take all the time so there was nothing unusual about my driving habits (weather,tire pressure, accessories, etc). Normally I can make it round trip with a 230 mi charge, but after about 70 miles I stopped at a charging station and charged to full charge (268 mi) to make sure I could get to my destination and make it home. I had my lady friend use the stopwatch on her phone to time the mileage bar on my car for a few cycles at 60 mph on a flat highway. There were times I was only getting less than .5 miles per minute, and at no time was I able to achieve 1 mile per minute. 
As of yet, I have not found any discussion of this very unusual behavior, (the only thing I am certain of is is't not bad gas, and I sure it is not bad amps [trying to maintain my sense of humor through this] ), so any advice experiences, etc., is very welcomed.
One more thing:
When I charged my car the next day to 210 miles I did not notice any decrease in my acceleration from a standing start.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TommyT said:


> I had my lady friend use the stopwatch on her phone to time the mileage bar on my car for a few cycles at 60 mph on a flat highway. There were times I was only getting less than .5 miles per minute, and at no time was I able to achieve 1 mile per minute.


I'm not sure how to interpret that information.

If this happens again, switch over to the energy usage graph for the trip and see what that looks like. In fact, bring that graph up whether this problem happens again or not. Take a picture of it when the trip is over and share it here.
That graph shows the trip prediction for energy use versus your actual use. In order for that to work, you do have to put your destination into navigation.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Just to back @garsh up, the "miles per minute" references don't make sense. Clarification?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

I think that the miles per minute are a reference to the charging speed. And that is indeed slow for a Supercharger.

@TommyT , there's a lot of details that you are leaving out. Have you been the only owner of the car? How long have you had it?
What temperature was it? Were you doing 60 or 70 mph, that's a pretty big difference?
Did you route to the charger to charge? Did the battery get a chance to optimize the charge?
From what % charge to what % were you charging?
Was it a Supercharger? Did you try plugging into one of the other pedestals?
How did you notice that it was "depleting at a high rate?"


----------



## TommyT (11 mo ago)

Ed thanx for your reply. I will attempt to answer your questions point by point.

I am the only owner, purchased new in September 2015
The temperature was around 50F. It Was actually warmer than the last time I made this trip.
I was doing 60 for about 35 miles then 70 until I had to stop to make a premature top off. Ive made this same trip a few times and the significant mileage drop off is not normal in my opinion.
I did not program a route until after I had to stop and top off my batteries.
I charged from about 40% to theoretical full charge 100% (105 miles to 263 miles).
Supercharger, yes. did not try another pedestal because it charged to the trip level I have been seeing in the last couple of years.
I noticed the accelerated discharge rate because my estimated range bar was depleting faster than normal.
The mileage per minute was calculated before I got to the supercharger, and again after I left the supercharger.


----------



## TommyT (11 mo ago)

garsh said:


> I'm not sure how to interpret that information.
> 
> If this happens again, switch over to the energy usage graph for the trip and see what that looks like. In fact, bring that graph up whether this problem happens again or not. Take a picture of it when the trip is over and share it here.
> That graph shows the trip prediction for energy use versus your actual use. In order for that to work, you do have to put your destination into navigation.


Good idea Garsh, i will try that .


----------



## TommyT (11 mo ago)

FRC said:


> Just to back @garsh up, the "miles per minute" references don't make sense. Clarification?


Sure. At 60 mph on a flat road I should be going a mile a minute.I had her use her stopwatch to time me and I would notice on the progression bar to see how close to a minute it would take to change to the next mile. A few times it would change after only 30 seconds had elapsed. This test was done with all known loads turned off.


----------

